# Eager-1



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

So I got this snowblower today. The original owner said it is a 1974 model. It is a 536.905903 model. It is a 5 hp with 20" clearing width. In all it looks pretty clean!

Anyway, they were going to give it away for free. I gave them $20.00.

They said it started every year except this year. I got it home, gave it a few pulls, and could smell varnish immediately.

I took apart the carb, and the gas inside was green. Yuck. It needed a new bowl gasket, so I purchased a new kit. 

I didn't do a good job of removing the carb and remembering where everything goes, but i've done this a few times, so I'm not too concerned.

I do have one question that I am hoping someone can answer. In the one pic of the carb, you will see a small hose. It is not the gasoline intake hose. I'm not sure what it is, or what purpose it serves. I'm wondering if this hooks up to the primer bulb somehow? 

If anyone can assist me here, I would appreciate it!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yessir. That there is the primer hose. Looks like you're going to need a new one. 
That's a really nice looking machine you've got.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Reason why I take lots of pictures when I disassemble. Memory kinda fades as we get older.


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

thanks! much appreciated. where exactly does the primer hose connect?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Relli1130 said:


> thanks! much appreciated. where exactly does the primer hose connect?


It connects from the primer bulb to where it's shown in this pic on the carb.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Did you remove a sheet metal cover (heat box) to access the carb? If yes, the primer bulb is on that cover. If no, you should ask the seller if they still have the cover.


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> It connects from the primer bulb to where it's shown in this pic on the carb.


Thank You ...that's what I thought, but needed to make sure.


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Did you remove a sheet metal cover (heat box) to access the carb? If yes, the primer bulb is on that cover. If no, you should ask the seller if they still have the cover.


yes I did remove the sheet metal cover. I think I know what to do now.

I'm thinking of doing an impeller mod on this unit. Further research shows that this is likely a 3.5 hp, not a 5 hp as I originally thought. So I'm thinking an impeller kit might be a good idea. There is about a 1/4" gap or so between the impeller and housing. Thoughts?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

The impeller kit will help with throwing distance but it really shines when you blow wet and slushy snow and try not have the engine lugging with the heavy snow. Good Luck


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I think that's a single stage, no impeller just the auger


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep. Ss but it sure is nice looking.


----------



## CHEVEN (Jan 5, 2015)

*carb gunk *

I have seen that gunk ...weird stuff !! My whole system was bone dry for years like 5-10 easy !!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Relli1130 I apologize for the brief threadjack.

CHEVEN
If your shift lever has a spring that pulls it out of reverse, can you post a pic of the backside/spring connection points? My driftbreaker has a very similar panel, and I've decided I should fix it before it runs over someone in reverse. You can pm me if you like.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Relli1130 said:


> Further research shows that this is likely a 3.5 hp, not a 5 hp as I originally thought.


I don't know for certain, but I think the 3.5 hp uses a small round muffler. Yours looks like the 5hp muffler.
Any numbers stamped on the flywheel cover. probably under where the electric plug thingy is.


----------



## Ohiocowboy1277 (Dec 29, 2013)

i have pretty much the same snowblower but all orange with a white chute you will like it mine throws snow very well almost as well as my neighbors 2 stage i have a clutch prob with mine right now but its been great other than that


----------

